# Considering a High End Scope



## WyTex (Sep 10, 2012)

I have ordered a new rifle, Mauser M03 .300 win mag. It wont be delivered for 3+ months, it's left handed. That gives me some time to consider the best scope to get. I currently shoot a Remington 700 with a Luepold VX3 with a Boone & Crockett Redical, 4-14.5. For the new gun I'm considering Zeiss, Swarovski, Leica, Schmidt Bender and other higher end manufacturers, with variable power, say 3-18X42ish. I will use this gun for deer and larger game. I'm confused about what is and how desirable certain features are, i.e. FFP vs. SBP, mill dots, etc.
Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

get a set of good Talley rings and make sure the scope has a 30mm tube. All the rest is fluff.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Good rings and bases are a must, and I really prefer a one piece base. Talley is good, but there is also Badger, TPS and a few others as well.

Unless you plan on ranging frequently with a mildot the FFP is not needed. The reticle style is really a personal choice. I like mildot, others don't. Find a reticle that meets your needs. The only feature that I would really recommend is an adjustable objective, and I prefer the side focus, they are really nice for those longer shots.

huntin1


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Do yourself a BIG favor and get a Nightforce. I use an NXS 5.5-22x56 tactical unit with the NP2-DD reticle and am amazed at what I can see with it. Definition and clarity are beyond belief. At 600 yards I can see my bullet holes (6mm)on paper without any "shoot-n-C" targets. My buddy can't see his 7mm holes with a $1600 leupold 20x-60x spotting scope. That says a lot. The only scope I have ever looked through that compares to it was a $3400 Schmidt and Bender.


----------



## WyTex (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. kingcanada, I am definitely considering Nightforce but a lot of my hunting is done in South Texas. I don't like hunting from blinds. I mostly rattle and stalk. That being the case I have shot deer from 20 yards so the weaker the lower end is the better but hunting for Elk in Montana I would like to be able to go 14X or higher.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wouldn't overlook USO either, slightly better than Nightforce IMO. Premier is also very good.

huntin1


----------



## WyTex (Sep 10, 2012)

Will do huntin1. I have been checking out all the websites checking prices and have noticed that the used ones, ebay, are actually in some cases more expensive than the sporting goods stores. Let me qualify that by saying: a) they claim to be "new in box" and b) with a lifetime warranty, I'm not too worried about a used scope. What are your thoughts?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The ones you are looking at I would not worry about buying used. With eBay though you have to watch for counterfeits.

Check out snipershide.com there are usually a few high end used scopes in their classifieds. And several vendors there give members a discount.

Huntin1


----------



## WyTex (Sep 10, 2012)

You know, I hadn't even considered that there are counterfeit scopes out there but since you mentioned it, I'm sure it happens all the time.

Thanks again for the heads up!!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

The NXS tactical is available in a 3.5-15X magnification range in the full size scope also. At 3.5X, 20 yard shots should not be a problem. A 1-4X version is available and 2.5-10X (if I remember right) also, but they are compact "scout" style scopes. I will also say the I am very impressed with the NXS in low light conditions. It has added extra time to my coyote hunting for certain. I have shot coyotes late enough that I had a hard time finding them after the shot. I have also successfully used it during the full moon cycle without the aid of a spotlight when there is good snow cover. 
As far as USO scopes are concerned; I have never heard of them, but am intrigued.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would have to agree with KingCanada here. I run a .338 Edge that I built off a Savage receiver and Brux barrel with a 5.5-22NXS with the NP-2DD. That scope blew me away the first time I looked through it. I could see rain drops falling outside the shooting house at the range clearly. I am very impressed with the NF glass in my scope. My Valdada IOR scopes are very, very, good also. Check them out for a more reasonably priced "higher end" scope. Sightron SIII is also very good glass.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Personally I'd put a medium quality scope on the gun and opt for a high quality pair of binoculars, which likely will see 100 times as much use.................... But thats just me....................


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I suppose that depends on the type of hunting you do. I have binoculars, but they are mostly used for scouting geese. They don't see much other use, except for checking out "bird like objects" in chukar and hun country. My rifle usage is almost exclusively predator calling. I don't do a bunch of looking around with binos, actually none at all. For big game, it seems that more modest binos spot the large animals fairly well. I would rather have the edge when it comes time for the actual shot. There is more to the high end scope than clarity. Many shooters need absolutely precise turret movements in even the worst conditions. That is the original reason I tried a Nightforce. The optics were a very pleasant discovery indeed.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I buy a high quality scope so I don't have to carry binos or a spotting scope with me. Extra stuff I don't need to have hanging on me when I am walking or trying to find a comfortable shooting position. I am sure they might be useful in some situations, but to me, they are not worth the extra hassle.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Optical quality for me is really not at the top of the list when it comes to what im looking for in a scope. Sure a nice crisp, clear image with little to no noticeable color aberration is nice, but not required.

As long as I can see the target, good to go.

Internal components and mechanics are more important to me. A scope with Hensoldt glass quality is worthless if it wont hold zero.

That being said, the ruggedness of USO and Nightforce are not argued very often, they are just TOUGH. S&B, Hensoldt, IOR, Premiere, and others, may be a touch better in optical quality, but ive heard more "bad" stories about them in other departments.

Leupolds new line of tactical stuff is getting great reviews, but the price tag is up there with USO.

Another option is to look at the Vortex Viper PST, or Razor. Vortex stuff is pretty tough, and they stand behind their stuff. The Viper PST is a "budget minded high end" scope that has a pretty solid following and is long on bang for buck. Its probably the best "under $1000" scope on the market, or at least close to it. The Razor is their top of the line model, but I think is beat by to many other like priced scopes.

And dont forget SWFA.

Theres a lot of options in "high end" scopes today from what there was just a few years ago.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Savage260, please tell me that you are not one of those who looks at everything with his riflescope. Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine, if you are looking at me with your scope its likely you are aiming a loaded rifle at me, eventhough its not intentional.

IMO binos are a must have item, or at least a rangefinder that can do double duty.

Huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Huntin1, actually, yes. The area I hunt I am the only one for miles. So if you are there you have other problems beside me aiming my rifle at you.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I usually use my 7x Leica range finder first, then look through the scope in most cases, so you might be safe if you are running around my hunting grounds!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well that's good, cause when I'm looking through binos and see someone aiming at me I tend to go to rifle and aim back. 

Huntin1


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Personally I'd put a medium quality scope on the gun and opt for a high quality pair of binoculars, which likely will see 100 times as much use.................... But thats just me....................


That would be like putting $100 radial tires on an indy car.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

striped1 said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd put a medium quality scope on the gun and opt for a high quality pair of binoculars, which likely will see 100 times as much use.................... But thats just me....................
> ...


Depends on how you hunt. I spend many hours glassing with binos, without a quality pair of binos you will end up with eye fatigue and headaches. And I don't believe in glassing with the rifle scope because then you are, in effect, aimimg a rifle at whatever you are looking at. Just not a good idea IMO.

My Nikon Monarch has good glass, it is clear and crisp. While not in the same league as S&B, USO, Nightforce etc, it is very good for a $500 scope. More importantly, the turrets track correctly, are repeatable, and return to zero.

If you are into punching holes in paper, binos are not really needed. But if you are into hunting, and don't want to aim a loaded rifle at everything you want to look at, then binos, good binos, are a must. If you can afford a quality scope, quality binos along with a decent rangefinder, great, not everyone can invest that kind of money and have to conserve somewhere.

JMO.

OP, sorry for the thread drift.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

huntin1, I hear what you are saying. Last time it happened to me, that I know of, I was in an elevated box blind hunting with my bro in law and had two guys "scope" us at about 200 to see if we were in the blind or if they could hunt the posted land.....where they were not supposed to be.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Depends on how you hunt.
> huntin1


This pretty much says it all. I know I couldn't live without my spotting scope. Actually my cheapest optics are the binoculars.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Most of my glassing is done with a pair of Canon IS 10X binos. I use a spotting scope to get a closer more detailed look once I find something with the binos. For me, both are required as is a rangefinder, although I can range with the mildot reticle in my rifle scope if I need to.

Huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

striped1 said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd put a medium quality scope on the gun and opt for a high quality pair of binoculars, which likely will see 100 times as much use.................... But thats just me....................
> ...


More like putting $100 radial tires on an indy car that will never leave the showroom.........

You have to find them before you can shoot at them. Probably 75% of the deer I see are first spotted through the binoculars. That usually enables me to set up for a shot before a long range cartridge and it's accomanying scope are necessary.

In my opinion the only thing much of the advancement in modern scopes has done is reduce our marksmanship skills. It lures many into thinking they can stretch there range without learning the basic skills. I see just as many, or maybe even more, hunters miss with rangefinding scopes as with a decent fixed or low power variable.


----------

